Ask HN: What do you think of Wolfram Language? - max_
======
photawe
It's a really cool thing.

The only issue I have with it is that it's expensive as hell.

But for educational purposes, it's really really amazing. I've used it in the
past to plot some functions and such - it's crazy what you can do with it.

------
cbm-vic-20
It is aptly named.

